# Platy pregnant



## markc (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi guys new to this forum so bare with me lol.I got my trpoical fish tank at beginning of May.Everything is going well and noticed my female platy is getting bigger and looks like she is pregnant.
I bought a fish hatchery and when i put her in it she kept hitting off side and a dont want to make her panic or anything and not give birth.

She keeps sitting at bottom and hardly moving is this a sign she could be close to giving birth?

Sorry if rambled on.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I would keep her in there for one or two more says and if she doesnt give birth then put her back in. One of my female platies is always fat before and after she gave birth I found the fry while doing a water change and I'm not the expert though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

in my opinion one of the biggest mistakes people make is moving a pregnant female just before she is due into some kind of breeding trap or net...if she is in a community tank ; have a 5 gallon tank set up with lots of floating plants such as hornwort....when you first notice that she is pregnant ; put her in the extra tank...she will have the fry without being stressed....they will hide in the plants and most will nt get eaten...
i have guppies.....i don't move them...their tanks are loaded with hornwort......


----------

